# Day 1 and 2..



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Im an idiot,, 'Madela' Standard Poodles.!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome home, baby Leila! What an exquisite girl. I can't wait to hear more and see more pics once she settles in.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome home little girl! What a cutie.........she looks like she is 'smirking' in her photo Hahhaha!!!!! Can't wait to see and read more about her!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Welcome!!! Take lots of pictures...they grow up so fast :'( They are only puppies once! Enjoy her!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

She's lovely! I'm so happy for you. Enjoy your puppy!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome Leila. From Gracie. Woof!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She is beautiful! I hope you have all slept well, and can now relax and get to know each other.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh she is a beautiful little girl - love her expression in the photo!

Do you say LEE la or LEYE la? I love the name (and if one of my twins had been a girl, he was going to be Leila!)


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hope you got some rest! And now the fun starts 

Welcome Leila!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so happy to see you made it home with relatively little trouble! She is lovely. So which collar color was Leila? If you let me know I will see if I have a good picture of her from my first visit with Delana and the puppies.

Javelin isn't too impressed with being on a leash yet either, but I am mostly just working on developing his centripetal attraction for me by encouraging him to follow me around the yard and calling him to come with much exuberant enthusiasm. Once that falls into place we will work on the leash.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

She is lovely Scott. You and Sheila must be thrilled to bits with her. So happy for you?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Worth the trip! She's just beautiful. I used a slip lead at night, but during the day Buck was not on a leash. I did what Javelin's Mom, Catherine Is doing. I got him used to his name, had happy celebrations for recall and potty, let him explore under my eagle eye. Happy days ahead for you and your wife. Congratulations!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst, did see elsewhere that Javelin and Leila are brother and sister?


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks all and we pronounce it Lee la. Im not sure of her band color as she was no longer sporting it and the litter was down to her and two boys. Our being late impeded slightly on the next appointment and to that Im apologetic but in all selfishness I wish we could have stayed longer to learn. I never until the last couple months had any idea how much work, discipline, and effort is involved in producing such fine animals. I can take NO credit for the puppy we brought home.

That said, I WILL take credit for trying to enhance that which we have acquired through some miracle of luck. Ill also take credit for producing pics and vids to the best of my ability that do justice to this fantastic fuzzy little loving critter. 

Day three for me started with happy licky puppy and ended with her and I going for a walk when I got home. Wow, I love her.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

she is a beauty and very intelligent looking. trying times and happy days ahead!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am happy Leila is settling in so well. You will have many happy years with her I am sure.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I did read that Leila and Javelin are siblings AND that you have been meeting many more members of their extended family! Beautiful puppies. Ya'll did good


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Ill keep it short because I have to get to bed. Lilly cd re, I hope your enjoying as much as us.

Went for the first woods walk with Leila tonight, one on one. Good times and Ill gladly muscle through tomorrows work day to do it again. Already we now walk side by side as equals and I figured this months away. Its mind boggling how fast this little bugger is catching on to everything. Yeah I grabbed some images but none do it justice so Ill save the file space.

Today was vet day and lets just say she too was in awe.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

She is adorable!!!

Wishing you all many happy, healthy years together!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I did a lot of walking around off leash with Buck. Still do . They stick like Velcro and it's a good time to do "watch me" let them wander and then "Come, Buck", praise, treat and then free. To have a beauful little ball of inky, walking beside you, returning so quickly, is heaven. My Scotties had the first bits down, but never the recall. No fun at night looking for a black dog in a large fenced yard. I do not have that problem with my SPOO!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst and Scott, yes that is exactly what I am doing with Javelin. He naturally tends to stay with me, but I've also been letting him go off to check things out and then calling him to come. He already has the start of a great recall as well as attentiveness to sticking with me.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

I love the input and forgive my enthusiasm or love it. I worked a long day today which had the normal highs and lows. I check the replies on my mobil when I can and savior the comradery. 

So, day 5 and we enjoyed another woods walk together. On this night it was apparent that she had gotten ample sleep before my turn. Not so much discipline in the walking side by side and she on many occasion crossed in front of me to which I simply accepted it as part of the learning curve. Very proud in attitude and posture and she did everything I would expect from a dog two to three times her age. From Sunday to tonight her agility has increased expanentualy and you can here her growing.

As much as I tried I could not nail down a good pic so I opted for some vid action. As luck would have it I caught her first tail wag. I wondered and was ready to ask when they started signaling with there tail and well, here you go!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTg9zcgrCR8


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

How adorable your video is!!!!! Leila is sooooo enjoying her game you call a walk Hahaha!! She is a happy girl for sure! Yes, it's all in the tail that tells me she is pleased with her human!!


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

MollyMuiMa I figure if some one does not get a smile out that vid then they lack pulse. This was after the woods walk, headed home. It fills a part of my life that needed filling.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Great video! That's what I call splendor in the grass.  What a joy to see a pup so happily exploring and connecting with her owner. Love how she kept checking back with you. Bravo! She's a tail wagging beauty!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

definitely a great dog. between javelin and leila, madela's rep is confirmed. loved the tail up, the spirit and the sheer joy. dogs know how to convey that it's good to be alive.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Im glad you get it. Im an hour past my bed time and this little fuzzy love thingy is crashed out within my reach. Fight me for her and you'll lose.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Leila and Javelin have a lot of the same moves. Delana and Mark did a great job with their early socialization. They both have such great centripetal attraction! I know she is to be your hiking companion, but I bet she would be a great performance dog.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

I dream of a black standard... please keep us posted on everything! Congratulations, gorgeous beautiful dog!


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

I believe this, Leila could be anything all but the best of the best poodles could be and I only down play it because, what do I really know, and I don't want to portray any sort of self serving theme that our dog is the best on this planet. Truth, she is lol!!!

Im just funning and I very much look forward to Javelins growth especially because he is the male version of our little girl. I never contemplated getting a male for reasons I don't really know but I have to admit, seeing Delana and Marks young creams really burned in my mind. I thought they were white. I know so little about all this including grooming which I WILL get good at. Kind of run a tangent there, the male was fantastic!

Shelhey, settle for nothing less than what your heart yearns. Life comes once and Im honest when I say we put ours on hold to be where we are today. We have a few things and we sacrifice a lot for the simplicities that bring true happiness.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

So glad you love her Scott - she looks delightful and fun. Well worth your long drive.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Your little girl is absolutely lovely!:adore:


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

yes, she really is lovely. Reminds me of my girl Iris at that age.....so long ago.

Enjoy! They grow up fast.

VQ


----------



## PoodleChic (Jul 6, 2015)

I loved her tail wag in the video. I didn't get a standard, but we pick her up on Saturday. Getting excited.

So the beginning of the thread people talk about having the dog off leash. The book I read says to have them attached to me on a lead...thoughts?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PoodleChic you use a leash with the puppy in the house so they don't wander off and have potty accidents or chew on things they shouldn't. When you go out in your yard leave the puppy off leash and use the moments where the puppy wanders away to start tiny recalls. Play with the pup outside in ways that increase his/her centripetal attraction for you.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm way overdue for an update and this one will be short. Life consumes me this time of year and when I get a chance I'll happily indulge with more detail.

We Love Leila beyond our expectations and no longer consider her a puppy because she has become a small female dog. The growth is mind boggling and her young dog energy I can see not being for everybody. I personally love that wild, as it turns out, and if I could find any fault it would be them pin pointy puppy teeth!

I really want to share more and will in time. No regrets.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We have entered a land shark phase too. I redirect to a toy to preserve my hands and clothing. So far no broken skin or holes in clothes.

It will pass!


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Interesting read, we've now had Teddy (dark brown standard) since Friday (he is 14 weeks old). Even though I knew what we were in for I did not know what we were in for .

My wife has no patience really and Saturday wanted to send him back (which won't happen) but he's so much fun. We have a 3 foot wall with trees etc on top which he watches our other dogs jump up onto (including the 7lbs tiny one) but he can't do it, he tries everything to jump but fails every time. He's getting closer though. He couldn't even make the two steps to our backdoor at first. He doesn't have great control over his back legs and falls over every time he tries to scratch himself.

I can't imagine taking him for a walk at this stage . 

He really is a little bugger, getting into everything he can, but he's also so smart and personality driven it's incredible.

Scared and excited about the work (And damage) ahead.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you feel you can't walk Teddy on leash yet then walk in the yard with him to teach him to follow you. Make yourself interesting (talk silly, wave a toy, show a ball). Throw the ball and encourage him to bring it back to you. Wear him out. It will make getting used to him easier for your wife if he is tired.

67x's girl and my boy Javelin are siblings and will be 11 weeks old tomorrow. I think they have many similarities in their personalities. Both are energetic and fun, but need to be physically and mentally challenged to tire them out. tired puppy= good puppy=happy people. Javelin is passed out next to me because of a big grooming session this morning.

67x I look forward to new pics of Leila when you have some free time. I am sure she is looking very different as is Javelin. He is growing like a weed.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Break out the long sleeves and jeans for the land shark phase. Always have a distraction on your person. I had a tug toy with a squeaker that lived in my pocket


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

I'd hit the thank all button if there was one as im feeling pretty selfish in that respect.

Pictures are getting really difficult because I'm convinced Leila is on to me. Take ten, delete 8, pick the best of two.

First image, 7-17 and a very good evening walk. Second image, last night post field cut. Third image tonight, pre walk with her trophy apple. Fourth image, blurry but worthy looking down from the table top. Tonight was fun in that the thunder rocked overhead and phased her none. All good times and we have only missed one days walk which was the Sunday prior to lasts on account of the family function that Leila nailed!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I've deleted more pictures than I've kept as well!


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

I guess we'll call this entry 'the dog days of summer'.

Im really not sure where to begin. We are 42 days or better into this relationship, most of it good. Day 3 Leila rocked a massive poop on the floor at night and that has been the one and only. The pee thing took much longer with many failures some our fault and some just because that's the way it goes. I feel pretty confident that barring extrenuating circumstances we need not fret the continuation of either issue.

Week 3 Leila munched some thing on a walk that made her scarry sick. We concluded it was a mushroom and thankfully she learned from it and seems reluctant to consume strange things since. Fact is, she's a dog so we are pretty observant of her behaviors and if it appears shes a bit too interested in some wild yummy looking crap we will call her out and shes been fantastic at heading warning. So far.

Week 3, leg injury? Dunno, when in doubt take her to the vet. All is good.

I'd consider that the dramatic overview and all to follow is simply how we have coped or rather bonded. Mark and Delana said something to us that really stuck in my head, "if your not careful, they will train you", and while that may be abbreviated and not verbatim 100% the point is valid. I've since taken this to a different level in that 'we', all of us, our constantly training each other in what our needs are to coexist. I love it, and simply wrapping my head around this ideal has made the whole process that much more enjoyable.

Now consider this and Im pretty sure Delana would smack me up beside the head but here it goes. Leila has spent a total of maybe 20 minutes crated. She crate trained herself by pulling everything out and pissing in it. We let her free range 24 hours a day. On the rare occasion we have to leave her home alone, free range, no issues thus far. Out side, we let her do whatever but ALWAYS monitor her location. Walks, no treats, just love and attention. Leash time, perhaps 3 hours thus far with vet stuff and etc.. None of this is really what we planned, just as it turns out, with who we are and what works in our situation. Glad to get that out there.

Bitey young dog thing. I don't mind it in fact I'm honestly loving all of everything and I had figured the whole puppy phase wouldn't interest me. Big giant wrong in that respect and as it turns out Sheila is the one stressing at times because Leila can be an *******! I play rough right along with the little girl and we definitely have our own unique relationship. That said, we both love her like a daughter. But yeah, she can be a real peckerhead.

The cool stuff,, Leila learning how to jump. When she is full of game she reacts and that is when you smile. If she has to stop and think about it, not happening. She is pretty conservative and I like that, but when the energy level overflows I like it more. When I get home from work I prefer to meet her outside because she gets happy enough to pee a little, I like that because its real and it makes me feel loved. Sheila doesn't do that. Lets see what else, oh yeah, she reminds me of my daughter when she was young. Take her in public or to functions and she was very disciplined, get her home and look out!

The pic says if she has something in her mouth shes not trying to bite you. The vid has a goody around the minute six mark and its one of them tidbits your lucky to catch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcTUdXeeMHQ


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

It sounds like the rhythms of your home life with your new addition have settled into something everyone is mostly enjoying! Love your update!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the video and pic. So wonderful seeing your girl absorbed in a wonderful life!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so happy to see your update! I've been very interested to see Leila. She looks wonderful. It looks like you haven't clipped her at all. I am obsessed with clean FFT, so Javelin has been groomed a number of times, although I haven't taken length off his coat.

I wish I could find a place to be off leash in nature as you have. There isn't anything like that close to home and where I could do that on Long Island there are tons of ticks and Lyme disease. Sadly ticks love me even though the dogs are well protected.

Javelin is a land shark and a crate training fail too! I am starting to teach him to accept a crate away from home so he will be able to travel and deal with obedience and agility trial environments easily.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Leila has not been clipped yet and it's on my over due to do list. I can however justify not doing it via observation. This summer has been out of control with horse flies and mosquitos up to and including tonights walk. They cant get through her hair and while I'm batting at everything the whole time she is unphased. Tics, I've picked high teens off me this year and also went to the doctors last month for the first time in 11 years, to get tested for Lyme. Results negative but the antibiotics worked for whatever got me.

Leila went to the vet again today for more shots and she scaled an even 20 lbs. More interesting is that I noticed yesterday evening that she lost a front top and bottom tooth. Sheila commented last week when giving her a bath that her puppy fat belly is gone and well, Sheila is right. BTW, Sheila loves giving her a bath and does it often. Turns out Leila likes Sheila giving her a bath and I sure enjoy that wet curly girl as well the soft dry fluffy clean finish.

As for country living, it has it's advantages and comes with compromises. The irony is I find our property too restrictive and if my plan comes together Ill close out life in the Western hills of Maine on real acreage with several fine poodles. Dreams motivate.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin hasn't dropped any teeth yet, but has been very mouthy this week and last, so I won't be surprised to see them start coming out. I plan to take him to weigh him tomorrow since they will be 15 weeks old. I've been trying to consistently get a weight every Wednesday. He still has a bit of a baby belly but I bet if I clip him on the body I will see that start of a poodle waistline. I'll let you know what he weighs in at.

That is a good point about the long coat protecting against bugs! Thankfully I don't have ticks in my yard, never have seen them here, but am sure there aren't any now that I have chickens. I hate those little stinkers, glad you were negative for Lyme.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Loved seeing Miss Leila romping on the trail and in the ferns. Little fluff ball! She's certainly living the good life and enhancing yours. I use the crate for time outs and when I don't want Buck underfoot. He's used to it for the groomers and the vets, but since he was a puppy he has preferred to sleep on our tile floor rather than in a dog bed or on the crate mat. He had a few accidents on the tile, very few, and was always mortified. They were always in the very early AM when he just couldn't hold it. Buck does not view the crate as his "safe" place. His "safe" place is with me


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

What a good life for miss Leila.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Just saw this thread and am just catching up. Congrats on the new pup, Leila. She's adorable and I love the pics and video. Have fun with her, it goes by quickly and keep the updates coming.

Rick


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Its been two months since I've made a contributing update to our commonality and as luck would have it while waiting out the Sunday rain I have both time and ambition. For the record I check in twice a day typically and do a lot of reading. Some of the stories are indeed tragic, some make you feel good, some you learn from, and I'll leave it at that. I think what I find most intriguing is the city folks. I have a hard time wrapping my head around dog parks and the life style associated with having a dog in that type of environment. With that said I am in no way judging. 

On to our 'thing'.. as Leila grows so to does her energy in a relationship best described as directly proportional. As of this week it would take three end of work day mes' to sap the life out of her. Trouble is, I'm already into the time of year where I leave for work in the dark and come home in the dark so night time outdoor play can and does on occasion include one of us getting hurt, that being a bite or an accidental finger to her eye ball! Sheila now is chief in charge of the morning action after it gets light enough to see on account of skunks and such. It might sound strange but I do miss our two pees and a poo morning ritual. I'll trade it for pitch black and a frosted windshield any day.

Leila has not had and indoor 'accident' in two months and that training turned out to be no big deal as luck would have it. Her personality is pretty solid and she is very predictable. The following does NOT phase her in the slightest,, rain, wind, heat, the tractor, the shop vac, loud anything, commotion, four wheelers, strangers, and the list goes on. The only thing thus far that seems to instill apprehension is these large flat rocks that I set aside for later use and the stream out back. From day one she has not trusted the flat rocks which as it turns out gives me a safe place to sit and take in outdoor end of day without being pestered. She seems to be confronting this fear and I anticipate it will end soon. The water thing, well, you be the judge. The vid is from yesterday..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEzMvkhdUSI


All for now, little girl dog and I are going for a walk.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I am envious of the environment you have for raising your pup. It must be so fabulous to have all that natural space for off leash/free frolicking!

We live in a large suburb in the SF Bay area, and have no local opportunities for safe, solitary off leash walking and play. Just a fenced back yard. 

Leila is so adorable!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep, me jealous too !

She's georgeous amd clumsy ! She made herself shaved feet by going in the water...


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

OMG,she is still so stinkin' adorable! Good to hear from you,as well! 

Martha and Che,the whippet on PoodleForum


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Much envy here too...what a beautiful 'playground' for her!! Just the sound of that stream is soooo relaxing! (maybe not so much to Leila?) Although I live in a city too....we have lots of 'designated open spaces' but because I use a mobility scooter I'm unable to take advantage of these undeveloped areas...gotta win the lottery and get me one of those 'all terrain mobility scooters' Hahaha!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin bounces just like Leila! She looks great. Thanks for the update.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Bouncy, bark, bouncy, bark. Happy, happy, happy!

She's adorable! I love her sweet, bouncy, wee bit clumsy ways. What an endearing little soul!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> Bouncy, bark, bouncy, bark. Happy, happy, happy!
> 
> She's adorable! I love her sweet, bouncy, wee bit clumsy ways. What an endearing little soul!


I see so much similarity to Javelin in her. He is a bouncy boy for sure and happy to the marrow of each of his bones.

67X I meant to ask you how much Leila weighs. I can't believe they will be six months old so soon. Javelin probably passed Lily in weight this week.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Catherine, it would appear that Leila mirrors javelin in the weight department minus a pound and a half. I keep myself updated to your inputs and for your benefit I wish I was more diligent in returning the favor. It really is fascinating seeing the similarities and she last scaled 31.5 lbs on 10-6. She is robust, durable, energetic, loving, selfish lol, and well, you know.

I enjoy reading the feed back from everyone and I appreciate the effort. Day light savings time has effectively cramped my night action and I'm struggling with the whole concept.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

67x said:


> Catherine, it would appear that Leila mirrors javelin in the weight department minus a pound and a half. I keep myself updated to your inputs and for your benefit I wish I was more diligent in returning the favor. It really is fascinating seeing the similarities and she last scaled 31.5 lbs on 10-6. She is robust, durable, energetic, loving, selfish lol, and well, you know.
> 
> I enjoy reading the feed back from everyone and I appreciate the effort. Day light savings time has effectively cramped my night action and I'm struggling with the whole concept.



It does sound like Leila and Javelin are paralleling each other very closely on the growth charts. Daylight savings time is a bummer, isn't it? I needed the change so I could get up more easily in the morning though.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeqnWyNngf0

You might enjoy watching that. It's a first effort sample of better things to come I believe. 

It has been several months since I've given anything back but I rarely miss a day of enjoying others efforts.

We love our poodle and that is the bottom line.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I loved that! Thank you!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She looks like she is having a blast. Javelin also loved having snow. He is turning into a great dog and a big boy at last check 48.2 pounds (a little over a week ago). How big is Leila now? Has she started coat change? Javelin hasn't, but I also think he teethed a bit later than your girl.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Wonderful footage ! How did you film it, it looks like it's from a high platform or a plane ?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A drone, you can see its shadow early in the video!


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

I do not know what Leila weighs because we have not been to the vet in ages nor do we own a scale of any sort. I'm guessing between 45 and 50 lbs, she's not dainty nor is she fat. But, she does look a lot bigger than she is on account of the fact that I have not chopped her hair other than face, bottom of feet, butt, and that other thing. I can't do it and won't until Spring. We absolutely love the puffy hair and surprisingly its really easy to maintain. I honestly do not fully understand what coat change is but I'm willing to venture a guess that it has not happened yet. 

Now for personality updates and such,, it would appear she has gotten over her greater fear of water and that stands to reason following this strange wet winter we are having. Oddly she is a little freaked out if you sneeze and it will surely get you a bark to the face from 2 inches away after the third and I have no idea what that's all about. She is an outdoor dog to the max and if you go out she wants out regardless of the most extreme conditions. Loves snow but does not like ice balls on the bottom of her rear feet. Front feet you can do whatever you want, she doesn't care, rear feet are a different story. She barks more than you'd like at times and loves to put YOU in her mouth and in all that excitement that you never saw the need for she will jump up on you. I attribute those traits to age, energy bursts, and the reality that Sheila and I are not hard core disciplinarians. That's a short lists and glimpse into standard poodle reality.

I've had moments with Leila that tested every bit of tolerance I have, as has Sheila. It's not always lovey poodle sleeping with her head resting on your leg or that beautiful creature navigating the woodlot in a way that makes you want the walk to never end. There is a compromise to everything good and in this case we find it overwhelmingly in favor of our decision to get Leila.

Pic taken 12-29


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh wow she's gotten so big (I've just seen this thread) and so regal. I can understand the moments, puppies are adorable but a LOT of work.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for all of that. Mostly I know what Javelin weighs because the PetSmart I take him to for training work has a vet clinic and I use their scale.

Javelin also loves to put hands in his mouth. I spent a lot of time making sure he was gentle about it and he is, but he can be a bit pushy about it sometimes. I shouldn't complain since I sort of made that situation happen.

Javelin also is very shaggy right now and I hate to think about buzzing it off. I made a mess out of Lily's coat change so I looking at his coat very carefully. He is still all baby fluff so I will leave it a bit longer, as you plan to do with Leila.

Javelin didn't care at all about the snow balls he just loved the snow (of which we haven't had many falls, just the one blizzard really).

Javelin also can be a barker, but I think he has learned that from the other dogs. Peeves gets very territorial when he sees anything unusual on our lawn--cats, squirrels, big birds, the meter reader. He barks and then the poodles take it up. Periodically I remind them to tone it down by putting bark collars set on vibrate on them. this helps but that message needs to be refreshed periodically. The amount of barking is decreasing though.

Both Javelin and Lily are inclined to want to jump up, but I have put that on a cue. I tap my waist and I say give hugs. I let them lean on my side rather than jumping full force onto the front of me.

Over all it sounds like they have a lot in common. I am thrilled with him and just love Mark and Delana. The last time I saw them was at the Thanksgiving Cluster in W. Springfield, MA. I hope she will be going to PCA and that I will see her there, if not before. I am not sure if you are aware, but they repeated the breeding that produced our puppies' litter. Once again there were nine puppies and as I recall it was 5 boys and four girls again. They went home in January.

It is lovely to hear about how you all are doing.


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

Ha, the sneezing thing gets Jonah, too. 

Jonah alerts with concern each and every time anyone sneezes, he will even pop out of a dead sleep. Thankfully, he doesn't bark, but he does go and check on whoever sneezed. He has done this since he was a pup (now almost 2). 

It cracks us up.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily cares about sneezing, but not Javelin.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

Love the feed back and Catherine you certainly put forth allot of effort, which I appreciate. Glad to here about the second breeding and I'd be surprised if there was a bad pick of that litter. 

We had an excellent weekend and did many walks. Early Sunday morning first outing Leila was a jerk which is strange because typically the first excursion of the day sets the standard. Turns out the second walk was the good one and I wish I got video of the jump she launched and landed. I've mentioned before that if she does without thinking your going to be wowed and,, I still am.

Here's a minor snippet of the weekend and while there should be two feet of snow in the field for this time of year, we have none.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ws4zj_R8Ns


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

OMG Javelin bounces just like Leila! I will have to get a video of it. They truly are like twins.


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvQ64zewIck&feature=youtu.be


This is a then and now. It is raw vid and a couple images from the day we brought Leila home to this morning with a couple images of last Sunday, and more. Its simply an iteration of a thing I hope to accomplish yet Ill never look forward to the conclusion.

I have text to add but that's for another time as we have my Grandmothers, who knows how many years, birthday to attend. As loving a woman as I've ever know btw.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

great vedio


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She and Javelin looked so much alike as babies! There is still tons of resemblance too. Check this out. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_gTc_9BBgM They move so similarly even in very different settings.

And I just love Leila's free style top knot!


----------



## 67x (Jul 3, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rlem7vKtqc&feature=youtu.be


Thanks for the vid Catherine, I always enjoy seeing the Javs in action. I guess I'm kind of a simpleton in that watching a dogs feet slip and slide on a floor cracks me up. I'm digging that soap on a rope thing you've got going on as well.


Sooo, turns out Grandma cant remember how old she is and had to ask some one. I was kind of blown away by that until I went inside to get Leila some water and saw the massive daily allotment of pills. Uhg!


To the poodle point.. the groom is all my work and it took me about a month from start to finish. I waited too long and did not realize she had developed some matting close to the skin. The long hair was a one time thing with exception of the 'freestyle topknot' lol. The last third of the job was performed many nights after work with large crappy scissors and no joke I/we enjoyed it immensely. Zen moments for sure.

Notable products of the effort were a poodle that pants less, does more, and now wants to sleep on the bed. Cool, she sleeps on the bed with us that's so awesome except for the fact that she is a bed hog to the max. I've got up to sleep on the floor several times as has Sheila and that's simply how we role. We are three equals under a small roof though there is an ever dynamic pecking order that can change with the second hand on the clock.

Our little girl is not socialized to other dogs as every one else poodle seems to be. Prior to Memorial weekend she only had contact with Sheilas' moms Pug. On the big weekend we all ventured to Schroon Lake NY to see friends of ours and Leila got to spend time with 4 other dogs. One a young clumsy Dane, one an old Husky, and two something mixed with something. Leila did well though a bit intimidated by the bully Dane at times. A memorable notable from those good days was when Leila decided to simply take one step and without hesitation launch the remaining 4 foot drop. She nailed it, my jaw dropped, and it scared me.

That concludes todays ambition.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm sorry your grandmother has such medical issues to have a ton of pill bottles around!

As to being bed hogs, yes they are! Both Lily and Javelin take up way more space than they seem they should. Lily will kick you in the back and the head with her back legs since she wiggles around a lot and insists on having her butt facing our heads. Javelin at least keeps his head pointing towards the head of the bed, but likes to sleep on his side with his legs stretched out. They don't have any consideration for us. and if both the poodles are on the bed they squabble about who gets to be close enough to be partly draped on me.


----------

